# Why is my Pup pulling her backside along the ground?



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

As above people, on the grass and on the carpet?!?! whats going on with that?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Anal glands need emptying... You can DIY (ewwww!) or a quick vet or groomer trip will sort it


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Groomer at the weekend it is then!

I thought this was something not to be done often?!?! she is only just 6 months?!?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I have no direct experience of this but others on here do and I know Oscar a pup of 18 weeks just had it done..see this thread...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10094&highlight=Anal


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Anal glands generally need emptying if the dog's poos are not firm enough to squeeze the glands on the way out. Feeding bones helps firm up the poos.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It could be worms, anal glands or she may have a bit of dried poo stuck on her botty. My local vet recommends worming monthly until a year old then every three months. Have a close inspection it may just be dry poo.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought it was an anal grand problem but actually it was just poo stuck to his bum and he was just trying to get it off.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted tends to 'wipe' his botty on the grass after each poo ( good boy Ted!)..his anal glands have been checked and are fine. Betty has had her down once ( she is 16 Months). Some dogs suffer with this more than others but it is generally accepted that firmer poos help to empty them naturally.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, I was going to add don't be in too much of a rush to get anal glands done, although it seems it often is, many times it is just a bit of poo stuck on fur or I think even sometimes they feel that there is, If it happens quite a bit and not always after a poo then it could be anal glands.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

on the other hand - could just be an itchy bottom!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd say anal glands, my previous dog suffered with them as a pup! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

My groomer always routinely does my dogs anal glands every groom which is once a month there's always something that comes out....eww. She's always done this even with my previous dogs and have to say we never had any anal gland problems with either of them, so perhaps getting them done regularly is good? X


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

We had 3 dogs in our family and according to my mum their anal glands were never emptied she hadn't even heard f this. Is I a breed thing? We had boxers in our family.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Funnily enough Binky was scooting today so at 12 weeks old I took her to the vet for her first emptying


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if it a breed thing. Nacho is 17 months old and has never had to have his anal glands done. I'm sure someone told me once you start diy emptying the gland you do have to keep getting it done - not sure how true this is though x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> I'm not sure if it a breed thing. Nacho is 17 months old and has never had to have his anal glands done. I'm sure someone told me once you start diy emptying the gland you do have to keep getting it done - not sure how true this is though x


I've heard this before too...


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey was wiping his bum on my rug last week and I thought oh no not his anal glands... He eats raw chicken wings and lots of other natural dog chews too so did wonder!

But when I looked he had some dried poop stuck to his bum which must of been irritating him so a hygiene trim cleared up the problem!


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

If we leave Darla's flea treatment for a calender month then towards the end she starts scooting along the carpet. Vet said this could be hook worm and to change it to every 4 weeks.

Since we did this we haven't had a problem. Bar the odd stuck poo.

Never had her anal glands done and she'll be 3 in December.


----------

